
Ask HN: How to Apply to SoftBank's Minority $100MM “Opportunity Growth Fund”? - sergiotapia
Just read about this and was curious to see what kinds of businesses they&#x27;re investing in. But it all seems very hidden and purposely out of view.<p>I can&#x27;t find anything concrete except articles on blogs.<p>Can&#x27;t find a link anywhere with more details, or a link to &quot;Apply&quot;.<p>Is it all smoke and mirrors?
======
kolataiAI
Any update? I haven’t seen any links or posts to apply either.

